# 2009 Rogue pass axle HELP



## 09Rogue73 (May 3, 2016)

Replace passenger side axle and now getting noise like its grinding when taking off and stopping. Took it back apart and noticed that dust ring in axle was about 1/4 away from transmission. Is that right or should axle go in further?


----------



## Latterogue (May 9, 2016)

I have a 2013 nissan rogue that after driving 30 miles or so and stop for light has no power. Floor the gas and it takes about 20 seconds to muster some power. What could this be?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Latterogue said:


> I have a 2013 nissan rogue that after driving 30 miles or so and stop for light has no power. Floor the gas and it takes about 20 seconds to muster some power. What could this be?


...a call for a new thread that has something to do with your issue...rather than attempting to hi-jack another, entirely unrelated, thread...


----------

